# [SDDM] impossible de switcher d'un user à un autre [résolu]

## l_arbalette

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un pb. qui est apparu depuis que j'ai basculé de mon ancien profil vers le nouveau profil

default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma

J'utilise SDDM comme display manager. Et Plasma comme gestionnaire de fenêtre.

Jusqu'à présent, je n'avais jamais eu aucun pb.

J'ai maintenant 2 problèmes (probablement liés ?)

- sur mes 4 users, 2 users ont perdu l'icône de visage sur l'écran initial permettant de choisir quel user on veut logguer. Ces 4 users ont un UUID allant de 1000 à 1004 et c'est 1003 et 1004 qui ont le pb. Cela n'empêche pas de se logguer avec ces users, car ils apparaissent bien (mais pas d'icône : juste un rectangle blanc).

- une fois loggué avec un des 4 users, et que je fais "changer d'utilisateur", cela me renvoie vers un écran classique "Nouvelle Session" avec un gros "+" en icône, et 2 boutons "Annuler" et "Changer". en cliquant sur "Changer", il me renvoit vers l'écran de login du user déjà connecté...en bas, on peut cliquer sur "changer d'utilisateur". Mais un clic dessus, puis "démarrer une nouvelle session" me renvoit en boucle vers l'écran de login du user déjà connecté. Je ne peux plus connecter plusieurs utilisateurs !

Ci-dessous quelques logs ou fichiers de conf peut être utile....

emerge --info

make.conf

sddm.conf

Le log de SDDM, dans lequel je ne vois rien de bizarre. La fin du LOG montre notamment (ou plutôt NE MONTRE RIEN) des manips que j'ai fait pour bien décrire les différentes fenêtres m'empêchant de logguer un autre user...

sddm.log

Je ne sais pas trop où chercher pour régler ce pb.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?

Merci d'avance !

----------

## l_arbalette

bon, on oublie le 1er problème : c'était une question de droits, comme expliqué ici :

https://github.com/sddm/sddm#no-user-icon

Redonner les droits à sddm sur les .face.icon des users 1003 et 1004 a réglé le pb => leurs icônes apparaissent bien....

mais du coup, j'ai toujours le pb qu'une fois un user loggué : je ne peux pas en logguer un autre....

----------

## sebB

Salut,

Tu as quand même quelques nouveautés dans les log (il te parle de consolekit).

T'as pas eu une maj sddm / consolekit récemment?

Peut-être tenter une rétrogradation de sddm.

Sinon tu ne semble pas le seul

----------

## l_arbalette

Merci SebB.

Effectivement, je n'avais prêté attention à l'apparition de Console Kit dans le log....

Le fil de discussion que tu m'indiques m'a échappé dans mes recherches : merci.

Ils semblent avoir résolu le problème, identique, en remplaçant ConsoleKit par elogind

d'après le développeur qui a répondu, elogind devrait devenir le logiciel par défaut pour les profils plasma

je vais donc essayer dès que j'ai 10 min !

----------

## l_arbalette

effectivement, en switchant vers elogind, pb résolu.

J'ai suivi ce wiki :

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Elogind

et j'ai ajouté

```
rc-update del consolekit default
```

Merci de m'avoir aiguillé vers la solution !

----------

